# Miter Bench and Storage



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Getting started with the base*

Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).

Cutting the half laps in the 2×4 creates an absolute mess of chips and dust even with dust collection. It is monotonous and dirty process. I got done with the left cabinet half laps and needed a break so I went ahead and assembled the 2×4 frame for the left cabinet.


















I have mounted the line for the dust collection, and now I need to add the line for the compressed air. 









Now it is time to finish up the right cabinet 2×4 half lap frame and get the dust collection line ran. I also need to move the air compressor up into the loft and get the line ran down for that.

More to follow.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Looks like you're making good progress. I'm looking forward to seeing how things go.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Excellent start, since I am just finishing the walls of my new workshop, this weekend, I will be following your progress with a keen eye.

Thanks for sharing, much appreciated


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Looking forward to watching how it progresses…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Hi sIKE,

I essentially built the same thing. One modification that I made was to put small drawers in the extensions for the miter saw. The plans call for covering this with 1/4" plywood I believe. While these are small drawers they can hold small tools and utilize essentially dead space.

I am looking forward to seeing your version of this bench.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


I have made one major modification to the plans I have shortened the height of the bench to the height of my TS. My shop is 16×24 and to fit in my TS with 52 in rails I have taken up a good portion of the 16' already and would of lost most of the space to the left blade so I made the mod. Hope I got all of my measurements correct!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Scott, just re-read what you posted. That is an awesome idea! Do you have any pics?


----------



## holyspidoo (Oct 9, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Very nicely done! And thank you for the answers to my questions.

I was wondering if you had close up pictures of the joints between the vertical ply and the frame of the top? I was wondering how you secured them in place.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


The vertical partitions are held together on top by cleats which you can see running under the 2×4's in the second picture. The interior pannels are notched out for the cleats and the outside pannels are rabbited to accept the 3/4" plywood cleat.


----------



## Timbertim (Jul 20, 2009)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Very nice so far, i am building an outdoor storage bench myself, because my garden is a mess. Have you some photos from the result? Must be nice!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


If you look through the entire blog you can see the progress and i have posted this as a completed proejct.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Just like Norms as you say well done I wish you many many years of happy woodworking with your new layout kindest regards Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Getting started with the base*
> 
> Finally got started on Norms Miter Bench and Storage. I had previously rough cut the base components so thankfully I didn't have to break down six sheets of 3/4 ply. I started with the rabbits and the dado's on all of the pannels. Note, the rabbits (when called for) go on the back not the front of the panel, most important on the right cabinet (scratch one panel). Then used a template to cut the notches and hole in the back for dust collection (scratch the same panel the second time).
> 
> ...


Good start


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Dust Collection and Leveling*

I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
















I even worked out the DC for under the Miter Saw and the box I am am going to build behind it.
















I also finished up the 2×4 frame top for the right cabinet and got both of them mounted to the base cabinets.
















This evening I leveled and mounted the cabinets to the wall and then had to stop and clean the shop up as it was a mess. I started to scribe the 3/4 plywood sub-top to the wall when my crappy Craftsman jigsaws head flew off the drive shaft. Oh well, I now have the excuse to go out and get that Bosch 1590EVSK or the 1591EVSK. I've been thinking about going with the barrel grip jig saw this time around. I'd like to hear about like and dislikes…..


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


Looking good! You are making great progress.

I've always used a top handle jigsaw. You get to use more wrist action rather than your whole arm.
With the barrel handle it would seem that you have to get your whole body behind it aim it.
But that just me.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


sIKE,

You are looking like you are in good shape so far. I am like Gary. I tend to prefer the 1590 model but then I have never tried a barrel handled one. It just seems to me that you need to use your arm to control the 1591 vs just the wrist for the 1590 model. (Sounds a lot like Gary's comment doesn't it?)


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


I have the top handled on and think it is great. My 2 cents.


----------



## nat42 (Mar 27, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


I have only used the top handle saw. your work looks great


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


Man that is nice. I am waiting to see how the DC works for your miter saw. It is a messy machine.

I have only used the top handle version. I see that MrTrim has a comment about the barrel handle version:
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/SPalm/reviews


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


I have the Top handle BOsch Jig saw and sometimes it does not let me snap in a blade ..or when i do get the blade in it does not tighten correctly ….I would go for Dewalt Jig Saw DW933 cordless if i had it to do over again …just my 2 cents worth


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


oh yes i remember that comment steve and ill offer another . the D or top handle will do fine to scribe your ply to the wall . if you plan on using it for really intricate cuts such as coping crown you want the barrel handle . i used the D handle saws for years . after i bought the barrel handle im quite sure ill never own another D handle . i worked for a worldwide yatcht builder building interiors and installing furniture . almost everything gets scribed to something else on a boat . therefore ive worked a good bit with jigsaws . 
thats my 3 cents lol


----------



## Terry73 (Mar 31, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


I have the barrel grip Bosch jig saw and love it. I also have a top handle cordless 18v dewalt jig saw which I hate. I bought the dewalt first, a few years ago. It never cut straight, even after being serviced by dewalt, and you get very little use before needing to charge the battery. I find the barrel grip is very easy to control. I hold it with index finger extended. Where I point, it cuts. I wouldn't buy another top handle saw.

The miter bench looks great. Very impressive.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Dust Collection and Leveling*
> 
> I have been working off and on this project since the last blog. I have had to spend most of the time getting the DC ran and grounded.
> 
> ...


sIKE;

This is looking real good!

Very nice workmanship.

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*

I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
























I decided that I didn't like the setup for the bottom piece of the dust collection for the miter saw. I took the top off and moved the hood to the top of the bench.








You can see that I also have got the line ran for my compressed air.








I am planning to use a small and lite coiled air hose to get the dust off that isn't caught by the DC.








Here is where I am going t hook up the TS to the DC.

Up next is to get the RAS cabinet in. On the top picture you can see a dado, that will fit the top for RAS. I also will need to rework the cabinet for the Sink. I built the sink cabinet first. It was designed to be 3/4" shorter then the height of the bench. I then decided to lower the height of the miter bench by a bit over 4" to bring its height to be co-planer with my TS. A good decision I think, but a change mid-stream no less. So it has to come back out and have the its hair cut….as well as an adjustment to the DC line that is running though it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*
> 
> I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
> 
> ...


sIKE,

This is coming together nicely. You may be finishing this up soon (if you can keep from making more changes). 

Your bench is looking real good.


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*
> 
> I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
> 
> ...


Is this a very good machine. I found one for sale for $200.00 Jet woodworking lathe, model JWL-1236,


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*
> 
> I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
> 
> ...


Looking better all the time!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*
> 
> I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
> 
> ...


That is some nice work. Good job.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*
> 
> I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
> 
> ...


Great looking shop! It is comming along nicely. I am in the process of putting in a 14 X 21 shop. I am getting bids in from tappers and am going to order my cyclone tomorrow. I still need to get 220 service in and the shop wired. I will start Bloging after the tappers are done. Good luck on your shop.

God Bless
tom


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*
> 
> I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
> 
> ...


sIKE,

Your work and engineering is VERY impressive.

Lee


----------



## holyspidoo (Oct 9, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*
> 
> I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
> 
> ...


Very nice project indeed! I was wondering what you used for the top of your work surface? I'm looking to do something similar.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *The top is on and it is trimmed out (mostly)*
> 
> I managed to get the top on during the week and got it mos of it trimmed out today. I need one more small stick of poplar to finish off the edge by the bench top tools.
> 
> ...


The top is Masonite. Under that is 3/4" ply and under that is a 2×4 frame half-lapped on the flat. Very strong.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Miter Box and Drawers*

Got back on the project this weekend. The goal was to get the Miter Box assemblies completed. With some inspiration from Scott Bryan, I decided to make a modification to Norms plans. The Miter Box plans call for the box front to be enclosed by plywood. I decided to put drawers in place of the plytwood instead. I had previously completed the build out of the left box and went ahead and completed the right box.
























This is the first time I got to use my new Jet 90 Degree Miter Clamps which work great. This is also the first time that I really got to put the new Wixey digital fence though its paces. All I can say is wow. The nicest thing about it is that you can setup a cut and (if you make notes) you can come back and set the same exact cut up again if needed. I was able to dial in the groves for the drawers nice and tight a 100th" at a time. The other nice bit is if you are using an auxiliary fence you can zero off of it and then use the digital readout to accurately set up your cut. All in all a great gift.
Here is the completed right Miter Box with the first(protype) completed drawer.








The plans and video have the drawers being made with a dovetail jig (Norms was fancy). I do not have one and was not able to convince SWMBO that I "needed" one. So I opted for a drawer locking bit from Freud that has worked very well. It took a bit to learn how to set it up (I am going to do a quick review shortly), but after that I was able to quickly build the drawer fronts/backs/sides with only one problem. Here are my setup blocks.








Here are a couple of pics from the milling process:
















Here is a pic of one of the drawers with its milling comple:








And it together with its drawer front attached:








So all of the drawer boxes for the Miter Box are completed and the drawer fronts for the left miter box are milled (3/4" red oak with a 3/8" roundover) and attached. I didn't have time to complete the drawer fronts for the right hand box.
















All that is left is to complete to dividers for the drawers and attach the handles on the left side. The same on the right along with attaching the drawer fronts. After that I need to make the clips to hold the miter boxes to the benches then mount the boxes to the bench. I also have two red oak trim pieces to mount above the drawers, and then red oak strips on top of the rear of the box where the stop and measuring tape go. I plan to use these small drawers as bins (I got 24 of them) for screws and such. I left one (the prototype) without groves, I will use it to hold the wrench and such for the miter saw. By the way the plywood is that cheap birch ply from the orange box (not going to do that again).


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Miter Box and Drawers*
> 
> Got back on the project this weekend. The goal was to get the Miter Box assemblies completed. With some inspiration from Scott Bryan, I decided to make a modification to Norms plans. The Miter Box plans call for the box front to be enclosed by plywood. I decided to put drawers in place of the plytwood instead. I had previously completed the build out of the left box and went ahead and completed the right box.
> 
> ...


I like the storage space… what a great idea.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Miter Box and Drawers*
> 
> Got back on the project this weekend. The goal was to get the Miter Box assemblies completed. With some inspiration from Scott Bryan, I decided to make a modification to Norms plans. The Miter Box plans call for the box front to be enclosed by plywood. I decided to put drawers in place of the plytwood instead. I had previously completed the build out of the left box and went ahead and completed the right box.
> 
> ...


wow i also like the storage in the fence. this is coming out great too. thanks for the post.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Miter Box and Drawers*
> 
> Got back on the project this weekend. The goal was to get the Miter Box assemblies completed. With some inspiration from Scott Bryan, I decided to make a modification to Norms plans. The Miter Box plans call for the box front to be enclosed by plywood. I decided to put drawers in place of the plytwood instead. I had previously completed the build out of the left box and went ahead and completed the right box.
> 
> ...


Hi sIKE,

This is looking pretty good. I like the drawer dividers. They will help you organize the drawer contents. Nice job.

Now are the drawers and cabinet doors next?


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Miter Box and Drawers*
> 
> Got back on the project this weekend. The goal was to get the Miter Box assemblies completed. With some inspiration from Scott Bryan, I decided to make a modification to Norms plans. The Miter Box plans call for the box front to be enclosed by plywood. I decided to put drawers in place of the plytwood instead. I had previously completed the build out of the left box and went ahead and completed the right box.
> 
> ...


Thanks all! The next bits will be working out the DC for behind and under the Miter Saw. I also am going to cut out for the Mortiser as per the plan then the shelf and side for the RAS along with its T-Track in the bench. Once all that is worked out, I will then work on the Drawers/Trays/Cabinet doors. In addition to the stuff included in the plan, I still need to run power up to my Air Compressor and then run the pipe for the airline down to what I have ran up from the bench.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Miter Box and Drawers*
> 
> Got back on the project this weekend. The goal was to get the Miter Box assemblies completed. With some inspiration from Scott Bryan, I decided to make a modification to Norms plans. The Miter Box plans call for the box front to be enclosed by plywood. I decided to put drawers in place of the plytwood instead. I had previously completed the build out of the left box and went ahead and completed the right box.
> 
> ...


Man, that thing is looking better and better all the time!


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Miter Box and Drawers*
> 
> Got back on the project this weekend. The goal was to get the Miter Box assemblies completed. With some inspiration from Scott Bryan, I decided to make a modification to Norms plans. The Miter Box plans call for the box front to be enclosed by plywood. I decided to put drawers in place of the plytwood instead. I had previously completed the build out of the left box and went ahead and completed the right box.
> 
> ...


sIKE, I just watched the 2 episodes of Norm building this yesterday and I thought to myself that he should have put drawers instead of the plywood front. I'm glad to see you made that change. Every little bit of storage space counts. Nice job!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Miter Box and Drawers*
> 
> Got back on the project this weekend. The goal was to get the Miter Box assemblies completed. With some inspiration from Scott Bryan, I decided to make a modification to Norms plans. The Miter Box plans call for the box front to be enclosed by plywood. I decided to put drawers in place of the plytwood instead. I had previously completed the build out of the left box and went ahead and completed the right box.
> 
> ...


sIKE,

I'll say it again.

Your work is very impressive.

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Delays - Will get back on it soon.*

Sorry for the delays. Late March though all of May is very busy for me and have not gotten any shop time.  I was in Boston last week, Memphis this week, and will be in Sacramento this weekend. That is on top of two birthdays, Mothers Day, my Wedding Anniversary, the end of the school year, plus all of the end of school year activities….alas it is almost over and I can get back to butchering wood….


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Delays - Will get back on it soon.*
> 
> Sorry for the delays. Late March though all of May is very busy for me and have not gotten any shop time.  I was in Boston last week, Memphis this week, and will be in Sacramento this weekend. That is on top of two birthdays, Mothers Day, my Wedding Anniversary, the end of the school year, plus all of the end of school year activities….alas it is almost over and I can get back to butchering wood….


I can well understand your dilemma. The travel and family obligations are necessary but they will make your time in the shop, once you can find some of course, all the more enjoyable.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Delays - Will get back on it soon.*
> 
> Sorry for the delays. Late March though all of May is very busy for me and have not gotten any shop time.  I was in Boston last week, Memphis this week, and will be in Sacramento this weekend. That is on top of two birthdays, Mothers Day, my Wedding Anniversary, the end of the school year, plus all of the end of school year activities….alas it is almost over and I can get back to butchering wood….


Sounds like a busy schedule to me! Hurry back.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Delays - Will get back on it soon.*
> 
> Sorry for the delays. Late March though all of May is very busy for me and have not gotten any shop time.  I was in Boston last week, Memphis this week, and will be in Sacramento this weekend. That is on top of two birthdays, Mothers Day, my Wedding Anniversary, the end of the school year, plus all of the end of school year activities….alas it is almost over and I can get back to butchering wood….


Oh sure, keep us hanging! lol

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Back to work, Top is done (well almost)*

After taking a month long siesta from the shop I was happy to get back out and make some sawdust, first I had to clean it up then I finally got to it. I was able to mostly finish the top up this weekend. I still need to put a bead of caulk between the bench top and the wall to help keep dust from falling behind the bench and such.








I built the box to capture the dust blown out the back of the Miter Saw. It still needs some tuning to fit the way I want it to work and get it caulked in. 








I moved the "under the miter saw dust collection" down between the the top and sub top and then mortised it into the sub top. I also cut the dust collection for the box behind the miter saw. Still need to size the 4" flex hose and get 1 more 4" clamp.








I built the the stop for the left hand side of the miter saw. It needs a different carriage bolt that is fully threaded 








And got the tape mounted on the stop guide








I am very happy with the progress. I have several little details to clean up but the miter saw is it is usable again.
After the little details are cleaned up it is on to making the drawers and trays under the bench top. I am thinking that is still 40 man hours out to complete though.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Back to work, Top is done (well almost)*
> 
> After taking a month long siesta from the shop I was happy to get back out and make some sawdust, first I had to clean it up then I finally got to it. I was able to mostly finish the top up this weekend. I still need to put a bead of caulk between the bench top and the wall to help keep dust from falling behind the bench and such.
> 
> ...


its looking good so far, you've got a nice bit of storage under the bed too! thanks for the post.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Back to work, Top is done (well almost)*
> 
> After taking a month long siesta from the shop I was happy to get back out and make some sawdust, first I had to clean it up then I finally got to it. I was able to mostly finish the top up this weekend. I still need to put a bead of caulk between the bench top and the wall to help keep dust from falling behind the bench and such.
> 
> ...


This is looking pretty good. The box around the saw was a good idea otherwise the dust just goes everywhere. This is really going to prove to be a useful addition to your shop once you have completed it.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Back to work, Top is done (well almost)*
> 
> After taking a month long siesta from the shop I was happy to get back out and make some sawdust, first I had to clean it up then I finally got to it. I was able to mostly finish the top up this weekend. I still need to put a bead of caulk between the bench top and the wall to help keep dust from falling behind the bench and such.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am will be glad to get this done, the drawers/trays are a major component for storage of tools and and other items needing a home in the shop. It will be nice to keep everything from getting dusty all of the time too.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Back to work, Top is done (well almost)*
> 
> After taking a month long siesta from the shop I was happy to get back out and make some sawdust, first I had to clean it up then I finally got to it. I was able to mostly finish the top up this weekend. I still need to put a bead of caulk between the bench top and the wall to help keep dust from falling behind the bench and such.
> 
> ...


I really like the drawers under it. That's a great storage idea.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Back to work, Top is done (well almost)*
> 
> After taking a month long siesta from the shop I was happy to get back out and make some sawdust, first I had to clean it up then I finally got to it. I was able to mostly finish the top up this weekend. I still need to put a bead of caulk between the bench top and the wall to help keep dust from falling behind the bench and such.
> 
> ...


sIKE;

Just spectacular work. You'll probably be disappointed when the shop is done.

No projects to do that will help with the projects to do!

To some that statement wouldn't make any sense, but I know it does to you.

You seem to have a similar affliction to the one I am burdened with!

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*

Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick. 








I too had the problem with the cheap hose they provide. Not wanting to convert to copper I did some driving around looking for some .250" diameter heavy duty plastic tubing. After visiting a half plumbing/tools/construction tools/the trades type stores, I found a shop that sold me some heavy duty hydraulic tubing. It has worked very well (the black tube in the pic above). While I was at it, I went ahead and finished running the PVC conduit down to what I had previously done and hooked it all in.
























I still have a couple of leaks but will track those down later.

I also took the chance while working under the bench to hook up the rear dust collection port for the miter saw box, which is not working as well as as hoped, but I can re-design that later.









I am very happy, as I can use my Brad nailer again, so I can get back on to the next phase of the main project, the drawers that go under the bench. So, I proceeded to mill up the drawer fronts/backs/sides and have a kick back accident (The Ugly). I have taken a 6 week siesta from woodworking and I am still working on getting my mind back where it should be, and trust me this will help speed that process up. I was feeding like the tenth drawer side through the TS and absent mindedly took both hands off of the wood (I know ..Whats the last thing a bug thinks of when it hits a windshield?) it proceeded to bind up then fly backwards straight into my hip as I was twisting out of the way (now this happened in all of two/three seconds), it hit me so hard that it bounced and flipped over and landed on the saw blade again which then graciously sent it flying back at me once again. It hurt and still hurts like all get out.








This weekend I took advantage of the Rockler special and bought myself a Grr-Ripper, which I have gotten to use several times, a review will be forth coming.

Now for (The Bad), I have gotten all of the Fronts/Sides/Backs milled up for the drawers. I am using Norm's plans for the Miter Bench (which the stop block has rocked in the milling process) which call for Front Half-Blind Dovetails for the Drawer Fronts and a Dado in the sides for the backs. However, I am using a drawer lock bit for my drawers, which has worked very well, and I properly compensated for any differences in the Drawer Fronts/Backs/Sides. 








But my luck ran out with the bottoms, I missed a half inch difference in drawer depth (the sides). I have gone back and milled new bottoms, but now I have 10 pieces of 1/2" ply that currently doesn't have purpose. Here is the first one drying in the shop tonight.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick.
> 
> ...


Looks good sIke. One thing that comes to mind is a time when the pvc in my shop blew out and sent schrapnell around the shop…..I turned into a true believer of copper. I cannot imagine if I would have been in the way of the flying debree.(sp)
I hope you had better luck than I did.
Jim


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick.
> 
> ...


I do question the pressure load rating of PVC. 
Kickbacks are a hairy event to experience for sure.
Getting the shop in order always makes a working in it safer, more efficient, and more enjoyable. Taking a day to get the maintenance taken care of always is a load off my mind. Knowing that I can get through a project without a potential breakdown is a relief.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick.
> 
> ...


I am planning to take some extra 2×4s and wall siding to build channels and cover to protect the PVC and still allow access and protect me from shrapnel. Schedule 40 is 480 PSI at 73 degrees which should be plenty sufficient for the 125PSI that I am running.

Yeah, I have been working on this build out for over a year now, and I am finally able to see the light at the end of the tunnel. After this project is complete, I have to get the RAS in his new home, which inculdes me install the recall upgrade hardware onto it, and building a router table. A smaller project is to build the workstation for TV/PC/TiVo in the corner. I can't wait!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick.
> 
> ...


The new Bessy clamps rock!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick.
> 
> ...


You're getting there. I'm glad you were not seriously hurt with the kick back accident. Those can be very scary.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick.
> 
> ...


Hi sIKE;

I'm not going to ask why you took both hands? off the plywood, but the technique is new to me.

At the the woodworking shows I did with my ezee-feed product, I met a lot of guys that had injuries at the table saw.

Notice I didn't say from the table saw. Splitters AND anti kick back devices can *SAVE YOUR LIFE*. I used capital letters on that, in bold letters. Every guy I talked to, without exception, was not using these.

There's absolutely no way to get out of the way of a board leaving the table saw. If by chance it were to hit someone in the head, it's all over. Lights out, curtains.

I'm sure you're tired of the comments on the P.V.C. I too have been wondering about the use of it.

I know it says it will handle a much greater load than your subjecting it to, however I keep hearing about "the time when the P.V.C. shattered".

I don't know why that happens, but I do know it does happen. I'm glad to hear your putting a shroud around it.

Stay safe.

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

I know about the splitters and the absolute need for them. The ZCIP that I have has holes for the MJ Splitter but I purchased the standard kerf model and needed the thin one. The sad thing is that the thin kerf model uses a different hole configuration, and I now just need to sit down and make me a new ZCIP and get this splitter mounted.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly*
> 
> Well, I have been slowly working on the this project over the last couple of weekends, but had to side track when my Air Compressor blew a gasket in the pump mechanism and I had to replace it (Turns out Good). With me having to work in the very hot loft to get this fixed I decided to go for broke and get all of my Compressor related sub projects taken care of. I had a slow leak on the unloader line, so I fixed that when I added the Automatic Drain Valve from Harbor Freight, thanks Patrick.
> 
> ...


AS for the PVC, I can easily see when some would go flying and hit it and since it is under pressure it would literally explode. That is why I ran most of it under my bench. With a little bit of more planning I could of made the vertical run in the wall which would of made it much safe though that could be problematic if I had a leak, and I would have to armor the run from nail/screws also.

Alas that wasn't done, and I think hiding it behind some wood will work fine.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

*Time to puts some drawers in!*

I managed to finish milling the drawer fronts/sides/backs this past Sunday and started the assembly process. Due to the lack of clamps and only being able to get two setups at a time (and of course my day job), I finally finished up today. Here are all ten of them in all of thier glory.








With darkness closing in this evening and the the wife not so happy I pressed on through and mounted the first two drawers.


















They need a bit of fine tuning but they are in. I can see the end of the tunnel, I hope to have this finished up this weekend! Just have to finish mounting the drawers, mount the drawer fronts and then the handles! Whew!


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Time to puts some drawers in!*
> 
> I managed to finish milling the drawer fronts/sides/backs this past Sunday and started the assembly process. Due to the lack of clamps and only being able to get two setups at a time (and of course my day job), I finally finished up today. Here are all ten of them in all of thier glory.
> 
> ...


I just read all your entries. Really nice job. How do you like the HF air compressor unloader?
Sorry to hear about the kick back. Do you have a splitter.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Time to puts some drawers in!*
> 
> I managed to finish milling the drawer fronts/sides/backs this past Sunday and started the assembly process. Due to the lack of clamps and only being able to get two setups at a time (and of course my day job), I finally finished up today. Here are all ten of them in all of thier glory.
> 
> ...


looking good! thanks for the post


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Time to puts some drawers in!*
> 
> I managed to finish milling the drawer fronts/sides/backs this past Sunday and started the assembly process. Due to the lack of clamps and only being able to get two setups at a time (and of course my day job), I finally finished up today. Here are all ten of them in all of thier glory.
> 
> ...


The automatic drainer seems to work fine, I still need to due some fine tuning on the system over all. The Tubing HF provides is crap, not even worth trying, just go out and buy some high pressure hydraulic line tubing.

Ahh a splitter, I have one of these but need to build out several more ZCIP and install it. I added the Grr-Ripper to the inventory last weekend and paired up I am hoping to increase my level of safety when it comes to ripping.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

sIKE said:


> *Time to puts some drawers in!*
> 
> I managed to finish milling the drawer fronts/sides/backs this past Sunday and started the assembly process. Due to the lack of clamps and only being able to get two setups at a time (and of course my day job), I finally finished up today. Here are all ten of them in all of thier glory.
> 
> ...


Hi sIKE;

I guess this blog is winding down. That's kind of disappointing.

I've enjoyed seeing it come about, and thank you for posting it.

It was almost as much fun as doing it myself!

Maybe I'll wander out to the shop and play now.

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

sIKE said:


> *Time to puts some drawers in!*
> 
> I managed to finish milling the drawer fronts/sides/backs this past Sunday and started the assembly process. Due to the lack of clamps and only being able to get two setups at a time (and of course my day job), I finally finished up today. Here are all ten of them in all of thier glory.
> 
> ...


Yeppers, I think this was the last blog for this project, I have to finish up the drawers fronts and handles and put a bow on it. I am so glad to get this one off of the to do list.


----------

